# Schwinn cyclelock removal



## tuscankid (Dec 28, 2015)

I need to remove the cyclelock, in my Schwinn springer fork.
Any help is appreciated.
Please pm me.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 28, 2015)

This is very easy to do. Take the front wheel off and fender and flip the bike up side down. There is a round metal plate directly under the center of the fork. You need to punch a hole in the plate (it sucks to do that) and then pop the plate off. Then there is a little lever that you need to push to remove the lock and that's that. After installing it again just put the plate back on.


----------



## spoker (Dec 28, 2015)

here is some more info,the tab on the side of the lock is what you push in then pull the lock out http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...th-Springer-Fork-Lock-Removal-Re-installation


----------



## the tinker (Dec 28, 2015)

Drill a small hole in the plug just big enough to place the tip of a punch or something pointed in. We're talking 3/16- 1 /4 " .

Drill the hole towards the front end of the plug, opposite the key and about 3/8ths on center in...to avoid hitting the lock cylinder and damaging it with the drill bit when it comes through. If you try hammering a punch into the pot metal plug you will get it out but it may get bent up and be ruined.

After the plug is out you will probably not see anything but a mess of crud of 50+ years .
Carefully pick this stuff out.
You will see the cylinder and it may have to be turned 1/2 way to see a small brass tab sticking slightly up on the end of the cylinder.[Shown in photo , with screwdriver tip pointing to it] 
Take your small flat blade screwdriver and "push " this small tab in while pulling or sliding the cylinder out. You may have to lightly pry the locking arm away from the end of the cylinder ,as it may be a little hard to pop off to allow the cylinder to freely slide out.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 29, 2015)

IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO TAKE THIS ON, I CAN HELP!
BEEN DOING IT FOR OVER 25 YEARS. 
THERE ARE ALSO MORE TRICKS TO DOING IT.
I HAVE A VARIETY OF CYCLELOCKS AND KEYS.
ORIGINAL USED CYLINDERS WITH ORIGINAL MATCHING YALE/SCHWINN KEYS.
GOOD ORIGINAL USED CYLINDERS WITH SMOOTH BRASS KEYS CUT TO CODE.
SOME NEW NON YALE CYLINDERS GENERIC.
ORIGINAL YALE/SCHWINN CUT AND STAMPED KEYS.
SMOOTH BRASS KEYS CUT TO CODE FOR ANY "AN" CYLINDER.
EVEN SOME AUTOMATIC LOCK/SCHWINN KEYS AND CYLINDERS.
I ALSO REPAIR THE CYCLE LOCKS AND REMOVE BROKEN KEYS.
LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED?
THANKS
WES PINCHOT
AKA FENDER DOCTOR, EMERITUS.
EMAIL DIRECT: wespinchot@yahoo.com
847 259 0484 CST
OR I CAN CALL YOU!
OH, AND THANKS TO TINKER, YOU NOW KNOW WHAT I DO FOR THE HOBBY!


----------

